# WHICH.....



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what makes do you guys use for testing the ranges and have you guys had false readings and did you particularly like one particular brand?


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I first used Mardel test strips but there expensive and not very accurate. Now I use Hagen test kits. I find them to be very accurate and more for your money.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I use the freshwater master test kit from aquarium pharaceuticals. seems to read accurate so im happy with it.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I use Doc Wellfish's Test kits..
They seem to work fine so I don't plan on changing...
Ryan


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i use the hagen kits they seem to do their job just fine


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I use the freshwater master test kit from aquarium pharaceuticals. seems to read accurate so im happy with it.


 Same here ...........


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so it looks like the majority is hagen and API(dr.wellfish)


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I use Hagen aswell.....


----------

